# PSG: Donnaruma incastrato. Comanda Navas. E Pochettino...



## admin (31 Agosto 2021)

Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.



Spiace


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Se fa panca a Gennaio Raiola lo porta alla rube


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Spero sia diventato il ''capriccio'' del presidente, vuoi mettere un Modigliani esposto in panchina?


----------



## ignaxio (31 Agosto 2021)

Giocherà le partite di lega la vigilia per far riposare Navas per la CHL.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.



secondo me era abbastanza ovvio. Zizzo parte secondo e giocherà la coppa di Francia, in campionato prima della Champions (probabile quindi esordirà dopo la sosta) e comunque le partite meno importanti. A meno di papere clamorose di Navas penso srà così fino a fine anno. Togliergli il posto non sarà facile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se fa panca a Gennaio Raiola lo porta alla rube



Il presidente del PSG non mi pare uno che si fa tirare il collo. Se decide che vuole tenere in panchina il campione dell'Europeo per capriccio lo fa e basta


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2021)

La fogna lo aspetta.


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Eh certo, poveretto. Il clan di Navas, e pare di stare parlando del clan dei marsigliesi,lo costringe in panchina. Magari l' allenatore preferisce Navas per questioni tecniche? E caro Gigio ora sei fuori dalla bambagia quindi , visto che sei ambiziosissimo vedi di dare il 101% per venirne fuori, se ci riesci. Ah e possibilmente di' al tuo suino procuratore di smetterla di passare veline come queste al giornalaio prezzolato di turno per giustificare il fatto che stai in panchina, sei già patetico di tuo.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2021)

Si gode. E tanto anche.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2021)

Continuo a credere che Donnarumma scalerà le gerarchie e diventerà titolare, ma, nel frattempo, quanto si gode a vederlo in panchina con le braccia conserte?


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh certo, poveretto. Il clan di Navas, e pare di stare parlando del clan dei marsigliesi,lo costringe in panchina. Magari l' allenatore preferisce Navas per questioni tecniche? E caro Gigio ora sei fuori dalla bambagia quindi , visto che sei ambiziosissimo vedi di dare il 101% per venirne fuori, se ci riesci. Ah e possibilmente di' al tuo suino procuratore di smetterla di passare veline come queste al giornalaio prezzolato di turno per giustificare il fatto che stai in panchina, sei già patetico di tuo.


L'allenatore? Tu pensi veramente che Pochettino decida qualcosa?


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore? Tu pensi veramente che Pochettino decida qualcosa?


E chi decide? El Khalaifi? Messi? Leonardo?


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E chi decide? El Khalaifi? Messi? Leonardo?


Può essere loro 3....una volta a testa....


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Può essere loro 3....una volta a testa....


Ah, be',abbiamo il terzo triumvirato. Di tre non ne fanno uno buono


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Ma figuriamoci se comanda Navas.
Sarà che finché le sue prestazioni sono buone non ci siano motivi per togliergli il posto.
Donnarumma comunque avrà le sue chance, faranno sicuramente un po' di turnover.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Incredibile la stampa italiana, incredibile.
Quindi ora minkirumma non gioca perchè navas è il boss?? ahhahah
Ma è uno spogliatoio di un club di calcio con tanto di allenatore che deve decidere o una questione di famigghhiaa??
Agghiacciante quanto mi tocca leggere.

Aspetto nuovi sviluppi con don vito mino che recapiterà una testa di cavallo nello spogliatoio del psg.


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Sei l'ultimo arrivato in uno spogliatoio che è pronto a scoppiare alle prime avvisaglie e lui vorrebbe già comandare? Ma lui è andato a Parigi per i soldi, dai non giriamoci intorno. E poi non è quella la sua destinazione finale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (31 Agosto 2021)

Troverà i suoi spazi, ne sono certo, ma se così non fosse si parte coi rasponi a 4 mani


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Incredibile la stampa italiana, incredibile.
> Quindi ora minkirumma non gioca perchè navas è il boss?? ahhahah
> Ma è uno spogliatoio di un club di calcio con tanto di allenatore che deve decidere o una questione di famigghhiaa??
> Agghiacciante quanto mi tocca leggere.
> ...


Mino obbligherà il psg a far giocare Gigio, altrimenti Halaand non andrà a parigi a sostituire Mbappe....


----------



## EmmePi (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.



*Un sogno che si avvera?

*


----------



## EmmePi (31 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se fa panca a Gennaio Raiola lo porta alla rube



Non decide più il panzone, almeno fino a fine contratto... Ricordatevi Ibra al PSG, lo sceicco non lo lasciò andar via nemmeno ad un anno dalla fine del contratto.


----------



## evideon (31 Agosto 2021)

Godo come un maiale caldo!


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mino obbligherà il psg a far giocare Gigio, altrimenti Halaand non andrà a parigi a sostituire Mbappe....


Perchè non si prende il patentino da allenatore il buon don vito mino?
Un allenatore con le palle non si fa condizionare anche perchè per i risultati mancati poi paga il mister.

Agghiacciante quanto stai scrivendo.


----------



## Goro (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Ci mancava l'articolo "disinteressato" e arrogante


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Agosto 2021)

Modigliani in panchina? 
Esultanza livello ARIS Salonicco.


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2021)

Non sarà un "Modigliani" come lui ma noi nel frattempo ci godiamo a MM.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non decide più il panzone, almeno fino a fine contratto... Ricordatevi Ibra al PSG, lo sceicco non lo lasciò andar via nemmeno ad un anno dalla fine del contratto.


Non ne sarei tanto sicuro... chissà gli intrallazzi del ciccione con Leonardo...


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè non si prende il patentino da allenatore il buon don vito mino?
> Un allenatore con le palle non si fa condizionare anche perchè per i risultati mancati poi paga il mister.
> 
> Agghiacciante quanto stai scrivendo.


Sarà agghiacciante, ma purtroppo vero...


----------



## EmmePi (31 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei tanto sicuro... chissà gli intrallazzi del ciccione con Leonardo...


Leocodardo non comanda al PSG... spende solo i soldi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Sei l'ultimo arrivato in uno spogliatoio che è pronto a scoppiare alle prime avvisaglie e lui vorrebbe già comandare? Ma lui è andato a Parigi per i soldi, dai non giriamoci intorno. E poi non è quella la sua destinazione finale.


appunto, è li per un favore che il psg fa a mino.
gli evitano la figuraccia prima che vada dai ladri, ossia la sua naturale destinazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei tanto sicuro... chissà gli intrallazzi del ciccione con Leonardo...


leonardo è una figurina.
però può essere che mino pretenda minutaggio per portargli pogba o haaland.
la risposta gliela da il principe.


----------



## Wetter (31 Agosto 2021)

Premetto che secondo me le sue partite le farà, ma saranno principalmente scontri minori.
A questo punto vi pongo una domanda: a chi fareste giocare le partite decisive in Campionato ed in Champion's League?

Ad uno che ha vinto svariati campionati, 3 Champions, 3 Super-coppe Europee e 4 Mondiali per Club oppure ad un Giovane che ha vinto solo 1 Trofeo nella sua carriera?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (31 Agosto 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Premetto che secondo me le sue partite le farà, ma saranno principalmente scontri minori.
> A questo punto vi pongo una domanda: a chi fareste giocare le partite decisive in Campionato ed in Champion's League?
> 
> Ad uno che ha vinto svariati campionati, 3 Champions, 3 Super-coppe Europee e 4 Mondiali per Club oppure ad un Giovane che ha vinto solo 1 Trofeo nella sua carriera?


Esatto, è quello che penso pure io: mi sembra che si parli di Navas come di uno scarpone caraibico passato per caso in quel di Parigi, ma ci si dimentica che ha una storia importante e pesante alle spalle.


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2021)

Evidentemente si sono accorti di due limiti di Dollarumma:
1) le uscite a farfalla
2) il gioco con i piedi.
Questi limiti non compensano la bravura fra i pali.


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2021)

è normale che giochi navas e che nello spogliatoio abbia un ruolo importante....è un vincente...è un anziano del gruppo...e ad occhio e croce avrà due palle cosi....donnarumma è di passaggio al psg verso la juve?...tutto è possibile...ma il psg non lo regala sicuro alla juve e la juve non si dissanguerà certamento per un portiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Premetto che secondo me le sue partite le farà, ma saranno principalmente scontri minori.
> A questo punto vi pongo una domanda: a chi fareste giocare le partite decisive in Campionato ed in Champion's League?
> 
> Ad uno che ha vinto svariati campionati, 3 Champions, 3 Super-coppe Europee e 4 Mondiali per Club oppure ad un Giovane che ha vinto solo 1 Trofeo nella sua carriera?


Domande lecite ed opportune che fanno cadere il velo sui campioni veri e su quelli virtuali.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> è normale che giochi navas e che nello spogliatoio abbia un ruolo importante....è un vincente...è un anziano del gruppo...e ad occhio e croce avrà due palle cosi....donnarumma è di passaggio al psg verso la juve?...tutto è possibile...ma il psg non lo regala sicuro alla juve e la juve non si dissanguerà certamento per un portiere.


Navas sembra anche un leader con una discreta testa calda, di sicuro come benvenuto avrà dato un paio di labbrate a quel faccia a salame per far capire chi comanda, e il babbeo sarà lì in un angolino a piangere non calcolato da nessuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


In effetti è sorprendente che venga lasciato in panchina..del resto il titolare è uno sprovveduto con 100 partite nel Real Madrid, 4 finali di CL (di cui 3 vinte)...

Zizzo è finito al PSg per un gioco di favori..probabilmente se la Juve ritroverà dei soldi lo comprerà tra un anno dal PSG permettendo al PSG di fare plus (intanto Raviolo gli ha appioppato Kean) e il PSG si tiene buoni i rapporti col raviolo, magari in attesa di un Pogba o un haaland...

La verità è che il PSG ha solo salvato la faccia a Raiola, Zizzo non era nei piani almeno per quest'anno...Navas non ha motivo di essere panchinato ad oggi, ha sempre giocato bene

L'evidenza del fatto che è un'operazione farsa è che il PSG paga 24 milioni netti per 2 portieri, ma vi pare normale? Da a Zizzo 12 e ad Hakimi 8 e a Wijandulm 10??..
Solo un fesso può DAVVERo credere che sia un'operazione normale..parliamo di un giocatore che era a spasso con ZERO offerte in mano e mollato dal suo club, avrebbe dovuto accettare anche un'offerta da 5 milioni..perché dargliene 12?
Ma chi pensano di prendere in giro dai...


----------



## sunburn (31 Agosto 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Premetto che secondo me le sue partite le farà, ma saranno principalmente scontri minori.
> A questo punto vi pongo una domanda: a chi fareste giocare le partite decisive in Campionato ed in Champion's League?
> 
> Ad uno che ha vinto svariati campionati, 3 Champions, 3 Super-coppe Europee e 4 Mondiali per Club oppure ad un Giovane che ha vinto solo 1 Trofeo nella sua carriera?


Cerca i gol di psg-city 1 2 dell’ultima Champions…
Navas ha sempre fatto cappellate a raffica. Poi vabbè gli voglio un gran bene perché senza le sue cappellate non ci sarebbero stati né il “You pay” di Chiellini né i fruttini di Buffon ( ), ma come portiere è mediocre.
Se sarà titolare lui, vuol dire che Donnarumma è molto molto molto meno forte(o molto molto molto più scarso)di quanto il più critico nei suoi confronti possa pensare.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Non lo rimpiango per niente. Il fatto che appena sia andato in una squadra più forte faccia panchina, non è un caso. Complimenti al procuratore per avergli fatto guadagnare tutti quei soldoni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2021)

Quando a novembre sarà titolare da tre mesi non se ne parlerà più


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2021)

Era una sua ambizione stare in panchina


----------



## Zanc9 (31 Agosto 2021)

Tranquilli sappiamo tutti come andrà a finire...avete notato che la stampa inizia ad evidenziare gli errori si sccnzncy?


----------



## sacchino (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Se continua così non fa altro che confermare la mia teoria,voleva rimanere al Milan ma Paolo essendosi accorto della pochezza intellettiva del soggetto, lo ha licenziato. Rimasto senza squadra ha trovato un posto da 'raccomandato', ora dovranno sistemarlo.


----------



## Shmuk (31 Agosto 2021)

La stanno gestendo bene, ma non benissimo. Io lo farei giocare subito qualche partita (e sembra che potrà farlo dopo la sosta nazionale, Navas se ne andrà nelle Americhe) così da assestargli immantinente un probabile forte colpo reputazionale proveniente dalle sue prestazioni. Fa una-due sfarfallate delle sue (magari con compromissione di partita) ed è già più di là che di qua.

Che poi anche da noi, se fossimo stato un club serio e normale, avrebbe dovuto fare il secondo a Reina, ma la grancassa, anche interna, e la "raccomandazione," non lo hanno permesso. Vedasi la fine di Strakosha.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Agosto 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La stanno gestendo bene, ma non benissimo. Io lo farei giocare subito qualche partita (e sembra che potrà farlo dopo la sosta nazionale, Navas se ne andrà nelle Americhe) così da assestargli immantinente un probabile forte colpo reputazionale proveniente dalle sue prestazioni. Fa una-due sfarfallate delle sue (magari con compromissione di partita) ed è già più di là che di qua.
> 
> Che poi anche da noi, se fossimo stato un club serio e normale, avrebbe dovuto fare il secondo a Reina, ma la grancassa, anche interna, e la "raccomandazione," non lo hanno permesso. Vedasi la fine di Strakosha.


In Francia non avrà stampa e TV schierate.

Pane pane vino vino.può essere traumatico per uno cresciuto nella bambagia.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> La stanno gestendo bene, ma non benissimo. Io lo farei giocare subito qualche partita (e sembra che potrà farlo dopo la sosta nazionale, Navas se ne andrà nelle Americhe) così da assestargli immantinente un probabile forte colpo reputazionale proveniente dalle sue prestazioni. Fa una-due sfarfallate delle sue (magari con compromissione di partita) ed è già più di là che di qua.
> 
> Che poi anche da noi, se fossimo stato un club serio e normale, avrebbe dovuto fare il secondo a Reina, ma la grancassa, anche interna, e la "raccomandazione," non lo hanno permesso. Vedasi la fine di Strakosha.


Titolare a 16 anni in una squadraccia... ma in questi 6 anni quante ne ha combinate? quante?
Ricordate qui?






o la finale del 2018 con la gobba?

Mai messo in discussione, nemmeno quando gli si chiedeva serietà e chiarezza, bambagia pura, un giocatore molto strano, introverso, gestito dall'alto, dalla famiglia, non poteva permettersi di comandare da nessun'altra parte perché non è mai stato questo il suo ruolo e lui la titolarità ce l'ha avuta perché non è mai stato messo in discussione nemmeno quando paperava o non prendeva le distanze da chi lo voleva portare via a 0, è cresciuto come portiere ma non come persona, le valutazioni fatte da altre per lui magari, con un altro percorso, sarebbero potute essere diverse, invece lui ha accettato questo, si è sentito fortissimo, pronto perché tutelato, protetto dalla famiglia e dal pizzaiolo olandese, ma la famiglia e il pizzaiolo mica giocano, loro mangiano grazie a lui, per loro è titolare per altri è un secondo portiere che in carriera ha fatto un secondo posto in serie A e che tecnicamente non è eccelso.
Fosse stato meno asino si sarebbe legato al Milan, non avrebbe avuto problemi, invece altri hanno scelto per lui e lui gli è andato dietro, ma è il calcio marcio attuale che lo permette, loro possono sempre trovare una sistemazione, le situazioni cambiano, ci sono squadre pronte e a gettarsi sui giocatori in scadenza e chi cresce questi calciatori non ha nemmeno la minima tutela di poter rinnovare il proprio giocatore almeno un anno prima di vederselo andare via a 0 perché altrove gli danno 1 mln in più.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

Secondo me sbaglia chi afferma che finirà alla Juve.

Ricordo ciò che successe con Ibra e con Verratti, situazioni in cui il panzone lardoso tentò di fare i suoi giochetti prendendosi due belle lisciate dallo sceicco che lo mise a cuccia. Se poco poco prova a intorbidire le acque gli arabi gliela farebbero pagare cara. Abbiamo visto come non si son fatti problemi a rifiutare una montagna di soldi per un giocatore in scadenza. Figuriamoci se si farebbero problemi a pagare, tanto, per un portiere in panca.

Inoltre al panzone lardoso son rimaste due sole squadre con cui fa affari importanti: Psg e Juve. Le altre big lo schifano palesemente, infatti dubito che Halaand andrà al Bayern, al Real o in una big storica. E' probabile che finisca a Parigi.

Vedremo come andrà il proseguo della stagione, io lo avevo detto che scalzare Navas non sarebbe stato facile. In pratica è il leader dei latinos del Psg, a cui ora si son aggiunti due pezzi da 90 come Messi e Ramos e perfino Mbappé sembra che si trovi meglio col clan sudamericano (Icardi escluso). E' indubbio che l'età gioca a favore dell'infame. Ma se, putacaso, dovesse passare un anno a riscaldare la panca non so quali ripercussioni potrà avere su un giocatore non abituato a certe difficoltà e che francamente non sembra molto sveglio: un modo elegante per dire che trattasi di uno scemotto certificato. (Ricordo che questo fesso non si rese conto che avevamo vinto l'europeo, così per ribadire che non deve avere un alto Q.I.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Titolare a 16 anni in una squadraccia... ma in questi 6 anni quante ne ha combinate? quante?
> Ricordate qui?
> 
> 
> ...







Una papera uguale uguale, fatta da quello che forse é il più grande di tutti. Io seglierei altri argomenti, perché le hanno fatte tutti le vaccate.

Che Donnarumma sia in panchina é normale, ma non sperate che la situazione rimanga cosi per sempre. Navas non é (purtroppo) affidabile, ed oltre ad avere un curriculum che andrebbe preso con le pinze (perché forse se ci metti A. Donnarumma al suo posto avrebbe probabilmente anche lui 3CL) non ha molti fattori su cui fare leva. Temo che la pacchia finisca presto per lui, ma Pochettino si trova in una situazione delicata, non avrebbe mai potuto panchinarlo dalla prima giornata, ed anche avendo fatto dei disastri resterà al suo posto per almeno 2-3 mesi, ma si prenderà il posto da titolare. Vedremo.

Una cosa spassosa invece é la tecnica orribile che ha questo ragazzo, é migliorato negli anni, ma relativamente. Anche le uscite, che un tempo valutavo come un legittimo eccesso di fiducia nei proprio mezzi (sacrosanto) non sono migliorate granché, e mi aspettavo che questi fondamentali venissero sistemati a ormai un anno.

E comunque se l'alternativa é tenere Donnarumma a 8m netti o lasciarlo andare e prendere Maignan a pochissimo non so neanche perché ancora lo si ricorda  , meglio cosi.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Una papera uguale uguale, fatta da quello che forse é il più grande di tutti. Io seglierei altri argomenti, perché le hanno fatte tutti le vaccate.
> 
> Che Donnarumma sia in panchina é normale, ma non sperate che la situazione rimanga cosi per sempre. Navas non é (purtroppo) affidabile, ed oltre ad avere un curriculum che andrebbe preso con le pinze (perché forse se ci metti A. Donnarumma al suo posto avrebbe probabilmente anche lui 3CL) non ha molti fattori su cui fare leva. Temo che la pacchia finisca presto per lui, ma Pochettino si trova in una situazione delicata, non avrebbe mai potuto panchinarlo dalla prima giornata, ed anche avendo fatto dei disastri resterà al suo posto per almeno 2-3 mesi, ma si prenderà il posto da titolare. Vedremo.
> 
> ...



@Raryof visto che non si puo' mettere più di un video per post volevo solo aggiungere una cosa 

Ecco un video sulla "tecnica" di Donnarumma tanto decantata, da brividi!! Tatarusanu in confronto sembra Romario:


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Una papera uguale uguale, fatta da quello che forse é il più grande di tutti. Io seglierei altri argomenti, perché le hanno fatte tutti le vaccate.
> 
> Che Donnarumma sia in panchina é normale, ma non sperate che la situazione rimanga cosi per sempre. Navas non é (purtroppo) affidabile, ed oltre ad avere un curriculum che andrebbe preso con le pinze (perché forse se ci metti A. Donnarumma al suo posto avrebbe probabilmente anche lui 3CL) non ha molti fattori su cui fare leva. Temo che la pacchia finisca presto per lui, ma Pochettino si trova in una situazione delicata, non avrebbe mai potuto panchinarlo dalla prima giornata, ed anche avendo fatto dei disastri resterà al suo posto per almeno 2-3 mesi, ma si prenderà il posto da titolare. Vedremo.
> 
> ...




Il problema qui è il ruolo, un portiere non dovrebbe mai arrivare a prendere certe cifre ma questa è una situazione figlia del male incontrollato del calcio, il giro di soldi imponente e senza regole che un tempo poteva riguardare società magari piccole ma diventate di proprietà di alcuni tycoon o simili che avevano trovato un nuovo passatempo personale e che adesso sono un'esclusiva dei nuovi padroni che col calcio totalmente resettato possono fare tutte le spese che vogliono tagliando sempre fuori chi arriva da dietro e ha trovato chiuso quando chiudevano il circolo delle "super big", gli stessi club non punibili dalla burocrazia sportiva perché in mano a fondi sovrani o semplicemente perché pieni di soldi.
Donnarumma è figlio di quel calcio, anzi a lui la pandemia è tornata comoda, 0 tifosi 0 proteste, solo che se le beccherà nel corso degli anni perché prima o poi dovrà tornare, nessuno dimenticherà e sarà in qualche modo sempre condizionato da quella scelta fatta nel 2021.
C'è anche un po' di noi, si capisce, perché se fossimo stati un pelo più competitivi e furbi lo avremmo fatto fuori 1 o 2 anni prima ma lì poi chi lo avrebbe sentito il ct dell'Italia? era il predestinato, nessuno avrebbe potuto fargli nulla, tanto basta fare i cuoricini e non parlare, al resto ci pensano i procuratori che fanno lo "sporco" lavoro e che sono lì per quello cioè mangiare nella stupidità del sistema.
Forse 10 anni fa lo avremmo venduto bene, così come gli altri, ma adesso le valutazioni sui giocatori devono essere diverse e tutti i giocatori, dal Dolla al più scarso dei centrali (Romagna) cercano di rendersi utili e fare i buoni proprio nell'ultimo anno per poi spuntare condizioni migliori alla fine dell'anno, ma io mi chiedo, quando finirà? che ci sta a fare Maldini? e allora bisogna tornare competitivi, smetterla di puntare ad una meravigliosa mediocrità e puntare in altissimo, là dove nemmeno l'ultimo dei fessi potrebbe sentirsi venerato dal proprio club solo perché va in scadenza o ha altre "finte" offerte atomiche, finché saremo messi così se ne andranno tutti e la linea che teniamo noi è quella migliore per i procuratori dei nostri in scadenza, nessuno dice nulla, si pensa al campo e poi ciaone, peccato che questo non sia nel manuale del buon dirigente, con buona pace dei tifosi del peirolle che sono poi tutti piddini e antiitaliani dichiarati.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> @Raryof visto che non si puo' mettere più di un video per post volevo solo aggiungere una cosa
> 
> Ecco un video sulla "tecnica" di Donnarumma tanto decantata, da brividi!! Tatarusanu in confronto sembra Romario:



Ha i piedi "freezati"; freddi, come quando andavi a giocare al campetto, a 21 e il tizio con 0 tecnica andava in porta, ci sta.
Ma si nota anche in campo, eh.


----------



## Love (1 Settembre 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Navas sembra anche un leader con una discreta testa calda, di sicuro come benvenuto avrà dato un paio di labbrate a quel faccia a salame per far capire chi comanda, e il babbeo sarà lì in un angolino a piangere non calcolato da nessuno.


ahahaha...ho questa scena davanti agli occhi....ahahaha..grande


----------



## Walker (1 Settembre 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Evidentemente si sono accorti di due limiti di Dollarumma:
> 1) le uscite a farfalla
> 2) il gioco con i piedi.
> Questi limiti non compensano la bravura fra i pali.


E intanto gli costa 25 cucuzze lorde all'anno...come buttare nel cesso mezzo PIL del Burkina Faso...ma tanto sti beduini petrodollarati sono specialisti in questo...
Io non farò in tempo a vederlo, ma quando le scorte di petrolio si esauriranno ci sarà da ridere, e tanto anche.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Donnarumma ribadisce di essere venuto a Parigi per giocare, ma il portiere è incastrato e... fuori porta. Solo panchine per il portiere della nazionale. Nello spogliatoio del PSG comanda Navas, che continua a fare il titolare. Pochettino non ha ancora deciso definitivamente. Lo farà dopo la sosta. Sceglierà l'uno o l'altro. O, come nessuno spera, l'uno e l'altro.


Spiaze


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Una papera uguale uguale, fatta da quello che forse é il più grande di tutti. Io seglierei altri argomenti, perché le hanno fatte tutti le vaccate.
> 
> Che Donnarumma sia in panchina é normale, ma non sperate che la situazione rimanga cosi per sempre. Navas non é (purtroppo) affidabile, ed oltre ad avere un curriculum che andrebbe preso con le pinze (*perché forse se ci metti A. Donnarumma al suo posto avrebbe probabilmente anche lui 3CL*) non ha molti fattori su cui fare leva. Temo che la pacchia finisca presto per lui, ma Pochettino si trova in una situazione delicata, non avrebbe mai potuto panchinarlo dalla prima giornata, ed anche avendo fatto dei disastri resterà al suo posto per almeno 2-3 mesi, ma si prenderà il posto da titolare. Vedremo.
> 
> ...


Sottovaluti troppo il ruolo del portiere.
Il portiere bravo dona serenità alla difesa e la guida anche nelle scalate.
Navas è un signor portiere e l'ha dimostrato sul palcoscenico calcistico più importante del mondo.

Il resto sono 'se' e 'ma'.
Ma del resto la fantomatica carriera di donnarumma è stata costruita sui 'se' e sui 'ma'.
Restando attaccati mani e piedi al reale la storia oggi dice che un mister tra navas e donnarumma preferisce il primo.
Ma chi aveva dubbi a riguardo? Io no.


----------

